# Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 (IPW2100) mini DRIVER!!!

## Kurbel

Look what a nice opensource Project Intel provides us with! I think, that about next week I'm going to give that thing a try. YEAH!

http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

best regards,

Kurbel!

----------

## latexer

I added this to portage last night, please feel free to test from there. If on a 2.6 kernel, you'll still need to disable sandbox until the changes from bug #32737 on bugs.gentoo.org can be merged. 

finally intel has stepped up and provided us with a driver!

----------

## flying_walus

to emerge I needed to set the following:

FEATURES="-sandbox -userpriv -usersandbox"

----------

## captmiddy

I installed this just about an hour ago before I saw this message, which means I manually patched the kernel  :Sad: .  Oh well.  

I have this working on my Thinkpad T40 now, only problem so far is figuring out how to set the SSID on ths automatically since there are two access points in my area and I don't want to use my neighbor's network.

----------

## amallah

I emerged the ebuild (had to also do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86") and i can install the module just fine:

```

centrino root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2100                53136  0

fglrx                 201068  9

rtc                     9656  0

ppp_mppe_mppc          20520  0

ppp_generic            20752  1 ppp_mppe_mppc

slhc                    6528  1 ppp_generic

```

When I do iwlist scan, I get the proper AP:

```
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:C0:02:C8:80:86

                    ESSID:"volkswagen"

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.462GHz

                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s

                    Quality:0  Signal level:206  Noise level:0

                    Encryption key:on
```

However, after I bring up the interface, it doesn't seem to associate properly:

```

centrino root # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"volkswagen"  Nickname:"ipw2100"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=0kb/s   Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry:on   RTS thr=2304 B   Fragment thr:2332 B

          Encryption key:####-####-##   Security mode:restricted

```

As you can see, the frequency is off. When I do:

```

iwconfig eth1 freq 2.462G

```

It won't change. Does the ipw2100 driver not yet support frequency adjustment?

FWIW my installation using win32 drivers and ndiswrapper works flawlessy.

----------

## amallah

I'm a fool. I just checked the sourceforge site (should have done it before). The ipw2100 module does not support WEP yet.  :Smile: 

----------

## recoco.zhang

 *amallah wrote:*   

> I'm a fool. I just checked the sourceforge site (should have done it before). The ipw2100 module does not support WEP yet. 

 

that is why i had to switch to driverloader...hope ipw2100 will support WEP soon...

----------

## diddly

I had to use 0.0.30 (March 10 nightly build) of ipw2100 to get it to work with my toshiba m30 (centrino).  I was experiencing a lockup with regard to processor mode C3 (documented at http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net)

(edit)  It turns out that it did crash again due to that, I guess my notebook was just staying in C2 tricking me into thinking that it was fixed after I emerged 0.0.30  :Embarassed: 

----------

## latexer

Yeah, WEP and ad-hoc mode are still unsupported. I just commited 0.30, that fixes quite a few oopses for various things. This driver is still in heavy development, but i'd like to keep it in portage as ~x86 so that people can easily test if they want to.

----------

## kamikaz3

I can get the module to load, and after that I do a ifconfig eth1 up

But then when I do a iwconfig I get "no wireless extensions" for eth1

----------

## Seemer

I just emerged ipw2100 sucessfully.... but whats the next step??

----------

## djresonance

I was able to successfully emerge the package, but my laptop locks up whenever I try to bring up the interface.  iwconfig shows that eth0 is a wireless device.  How are you supposed to actually establish the link between the access point and the wireless card?  I tried using 'dhcpd eth0', and that was when my pc locked up.

----------

## amallah

 *Quote:*   

> I just emerged ipw2100 sucessfully.... but whats the next step??

 

modprobe ipw2100

Then, you should be able to see a new device via iwconfig/ifconfig (you need wireless-tools, if you don't have iwconfig). Configure the wireless parameters via iwconfig, then ifconfig <interface> up and it should be all set.

----------

## GyroJoe

Thanks for the ebuild, it's much easier to user portage than to patch the kernel myself  :Smile: 

Seems to work fine for me but I only have one access point in my area. Tomorrow I'll be able to test it in a place with at least two APs. I'll post my results to this thread.

In order to get it to work, after emerging the driver, I did this:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

Of course, you need to make sure you have something like this in /etc/conf.d/net

```
iface_eth1="dhcp"

iface_eth1="-t 10"
```

If you don't have an /etc/init.d/net.eth1, copy /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to it.

If you are using the same AP on a regular basis, you could add something to /etc/conf.d/local.start to set it on boot.

----------

## djresonance

 *amallah wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I just emerged ipw2100 sucessfully.... but whats the next step?? 
> 
> modprobe ipw2100
> 
> Then, you should be able to see a new device via iwconfig/ifconfig (you need wireless-tools, if you don't have iwconfig). Configure the wireless parameters via iwconfig, then ifconfig <interface> up and it should be all set.

 

I got my wireless working finally.  I had to disable acpi by passing "acpi=off" to my kernel (is there an easier way to do this?) because of the c3 lockups, and I also had to 

```

modprobe av5100

```

Once I did that, I saw a message in /var/log/messages that said

```

av5100: Radio being turned ON

```

After that I was able to use dhcpcd to grab an ip address from my router and start using the connection.

----------

## diddly

 *djresonance wrote:*   

> I was able to successfully emerge the package, but my laptop locks up whenever I try to bring up the interface.  iwconfig shows that eth0 is a wireless device.  How are you supposed to actually establish the link between the access point and the wireless card?  I tried using 'dhcpd eth0', and that was when my pc locked up.

 

Try the 0.0.30 driver (now in ~x86).  I got this and it doesnt lock up for me.

----------

## Seemer

It's working. It took a couple of minutes to get the module to load, but when it did, it worker at once

----------

## marshall_j

Has anyone managed to get this going on a R40?

The instructions are followed easily enough and I get no errors until I try to bring up eth1.

Then I get 

```

[root@rza][/home/marshall]$ ifconfig eth1 up

eth1: unknown interface: No such device

```

Notice under lspci the network card doesn't appear to be recognised.... I'm thinking maybe I need to flash my BIOS to a newer version but that will be a hassle as I don't have a floppy disk drive. 

DMESG

```

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 0.0.30

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

av5100: Radio being turned ON

```

LSPCI

```

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Unknown device 168c:0012 (rev 01)

```

LSMOD

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ds                     15620  2

radeonfb               23688  0

e100                   31488  0

av5100                  2820  0

ipw2100                54544  0

yenta_socket           15872  0

pcmcia_core            60940  2 ds,yenta_socket

eepro100               29964  0

mii                     4992  2 e100,eepro100

ide_cd                 38788  0

sr_mod                 15140  0

cdrom                  38048  2 ide_cd,sr_mod

```

Any hints or suggestions would be great!

----------

## GyroJoe

This is what I get from dmesg when the driver loads:

```
ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 0.0.30

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

Detected ipw2100 PCI device at 0000:02:03.0, dev: eth1, mem: 0xFAFEF000-0xE5CA1FFF -> e5ca1000, irq: 11
```

Are you sure that's the lspci entry for your wireless card? If it is, it doesn't appear to be an Intel card. From /usr/include/linux

```
pci_ids.h:#define PCI_VENDOR_ID_INTEL           0x8086
```

----------

## Valdar

try "update-pciids" and retry lspci ....

----------

## latexer

Yes, 0.31 is out, no it does not come even close to compiling on 2.4 kernels. I 'm gonna hold off and see if any quick fixes are sent to the devel list, if they aren't i'll add this in with a check to make sure people only try it on a 2.6 kernel.

-pete

----------

## marshall_j

Hey thanks for those tips on checking and updating the pciid.

Turns out IBM gave me a different wifi card to what I asked for *coughfreeupgradecough*  :Smile: 

Thanks.

----------

## RainmaN

I'm getting the error

```

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/.__modpost.cmd

/bin/sh: line 1: ./.__modpost.cmd: Permission denied

make[1]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make: *** [modules] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1'

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ipw2100-0.32 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 47, Exitcode 2

!!! Module compilation failed

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-net-wireless_-_ipw2100-0.32-3524.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/.__modpost.cmd

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

I've used both kernel 2.6.3 and the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3, and I get the same error both times.

Anyone have any ideas what's up?

----------

## latexer

 *RainmaN wrote:*   

> I'm getting the error
> 
> ```
> 
> make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.
> ...

 

This is a consistent sandbox error due to the 2.6 kernel's build system. You can see more info on the work i've been doing to fix this on bug #32737 on bugs.gentoo.org. I'll be merging the major fixes from that bug next week.

For now, you can do

```
FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='~x86' emerge ipw2100
```

to get things working

----------

## RainmaN

 *latexer wrote:*   

> This is a consistent sandbox error due to the 2.6 kernel's build system. You can see more info on the work i've been doing to fix this on bug #32737 on bugs.gentoo.org. I'll be merging the major fixes from that bug next week. 

 

Thanks for clearing that up.  :Smile: 

----------

## diddly

 *djresonance wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I got my wireless working finally.  I had to disable acpi by passing "acpi=off" to my kernel (is there an easier way to do this?) because of the c3 lockups, and I also had to 
> 
> 

 

I believe you only have to disable the processor section within acpi.  Hopefully, soon they'll fix that and you wont have to disable anything   :Wink: 

----------

## diddly

 *RainmaN wrote:*   

> I'm getting the error
> 
> ```
> 
> make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.
> ...

 

Read the third post of this topic, its already been covered.

----------

## Moled

does /proc/net/wireless  contain anything for anybody?

it seems to recognise my card but iwconfig/list will not work

----------

## latexer

 *Moled wrote:*   

> does /proc/net/wireless  contain anything for anybody?
> 
> it seems to recognise my card but iwconfig/list will not work

 

This can happen if you don't have support for the wireless extensions in your kernel. Make sure you have Device Drivers -> Networking Support -> Wireless LAN (non-ham radio) -> Wireless LAN drivers & Wireless Extensions support enabled if on 2.6, or on 2.4 enabled Network Device Support -> Wireless LAN -> Wireless LAN.

----------

## Moled

I do have it enabled

being more specific, iwconfig picks up my card

none of the options in iwlist work, yet earlier in this thread amallah seems to get it to work?

and if somebody does "cat /proc/net/wireless" what does it contain?

----------

## froke

I have emerged ipw2100 on my IBM Thinkpad R40.

The module loads without problems.  Here is /var/log/messages:

```
Mar 13 11:31:12 froketop ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 0.32

Mar 13 11:31:12 froketop ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

Mar 13 11:31:12 froketop PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:02:02.0

Mar 13 11:31:12 froketop PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.2

Mar 13 11:31:12 froketop PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

Mar 13 11:31:12 froketop Detected ipw2100 PCI device at 0000:02:02.0, dev: eth1, mem: 0xC0204000-0xC0204FFF -> f1989000, irq: 11
```

But about half the time, net.eth1 fails to start.  Here is /var/log/messages:

```
Mar 13 11:24:07 froketop eth1: No response from Symbol - hw not alive

Mar 13 11:24:07 froketop eth1: Error loading microcode: -5

Mar 13 11:24:07 froketop eth1: Failed to power on the adapter.

Mar 13 11:24:07 froketop eth1: Failed to start the firmware.

Mar 13 11:24:07 froketop dhcpcd[7195]: dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: File exists

Mar 13 11:24:07 froketop rc-scripts: Failed to bring eth1 up
```

And sometimes it works:

```

Mar 13 11:31:58 froketop ipw2100: Associated with 'aernet' at 11Mbps, channel 11
```

I am using it to post this.

Anyone else gettings some of these errors? I am pretty sure it is hardware related, but I'm not sure if it's interrupt related or power related, or both.  As a side note, does anyone know how I can change what devices are using which interrupt so I can stop sharring interrupts?

And 

```
# cat /proc/net/wireless 

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 16
```

----------

## megienos

 *latexer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For now, you can do
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

I've done that and emerged ipw2100 without apparent problems. But, I can load the module. When I key modprobe ipw2100, I get module ipw2100 not found. 

Any clue?

MEgienos

----------

## froke

Try running 

```
depmod -a
```

Or a reboot might fix this too.

----------

## froke

Here's an interesting bit of debugging information: (from the source documentation)

 *Quote:*   

> ISSUES
> 
> ------------ -----   -----       ----       ---       --         -     
> 
> No packets! - RF kill switch
> ...

 

----------

## Seemer

My computer locks him self up when i start it. I can't do anything, it locks up when it's trying to bring up eth0.

When I have a cable connected i get an IP from my router, both for eth0 (cable) and eth1 (wireless). When i try to use internet the system totaly dies.... i can't do nothing but reboot.

Any Ideas?? I use 0.32 ipw2100...

----------

## latexer

 *Seemer wrote:*   

> My computer locks him self up when i start it. I can't do anything, it locks up when it's trying to bring up eth0.
> 
> When I have a cable connected i get an IP from my router, both for eth0 (cable) and eth1 (wireless). When i try to use internet the system totaly dies.... i can't do nothing but reboot.
> 
> Any Ideas?? I use 0.32 ipw2100...

 

Are you using ACPI? currently ipw2100 has issues when the processor enters the C3 state, causing hangs, etc. If using ACPI, try to disable the process stuff, or boot with acpi=off as one of your kernel parameters.

----------

## Seemer

Ok, now when I use acpi=off it seems to be working fine. 

Thanks for the advice!

----------

## GyroJoe

 *latexer wrote:*   

>  *Seemer wrote:*   My computer locks him self up when i start it. I can't do anything, it locks up when it's trying to bring up eth0.
> 
> When I have a cable connected i get an IP from my router, both for eth0 (cable) and eth1 (wireless). When i try to use internet the system totaly dies.... i can't do nothing but reboot.
> 
> Any Ideas?? I use 0.32 ipw2100... 
> ...

 

There is a patch for this on the driver website (it disables C3), however, it didn't apply correctly for me on 2.6.3 or on 2.6.4. Here is my modified patch:

```
--- processor.c.orig   2004-03-13 20:10:36.009076144 -0500

+++ processor.c   2004-03-13 20:14:41.045824896 -0500

@@ -2182,6 +2182,11 @@

          "No bus mastering arbitration control\n"));

 

    /*

+    * Hack: Disable bus master controller to disable C3 power transitions

+    */

+    pr->flags.bm_control = 0;

+

+   /*

     * Evalute the processor object.  Note that it is common on SMP to

     * have the first (boot) processor with a valid PBLK address while

     * all others have a NULL address.

```

Only the line numbers needed to be changed. This seems to work and hasn't failed on me yet. I'm using the driver right now to post this.

----------

## latexer

okay, all you happy ACPI people, i just commited 0.33-r1 which includes a new patch from james which fixes the acpi issue.  Give it a whirl when it hits rsync mirrors. Happy wireless!

----------

## jarealist

I'm having trouble getting the driver (0.33-r1) to load.  I get the following from dmesg:

av5100: Radio being turned ON

ipw2100: Unknown symbol release_firmware

ipw2100: Unknown symbol request_firmware

This from modprobe:

modprobe ipw2100

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2100 (/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/net/ipw2100.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

From lspci -v:

02:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 2596

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

        Memory at d0201000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

I did an update-pciids.  Any suggestions?

----------

## jarealist

Solved my problem by downgrading to the 0.32 driver.  Loads OK now.  If anyone else sees this, maybe a bug report is in order.

----------

## diddly

 *jarealist wrote:*   

> Solved my problem by downgrading to the 0.32 driver.  Loads OK now.  If anyone else sees this, maybe a bug report is in order.

 

This happens to me as well on 0.33-r1 or 0.33

Likewise, i downgraded to 0.32

----------

## latexer

 *jarealist wrote:*   

> I'm having trouble getting the driver (0.33-r1) to load.  I get the following from dmesg:
> 
> av5100: Radio being turned ON
> 
> ipw2100: Unknown symbol release_firmware
> ...

 

This is due to a change in the way ipw2100 handles uploading the firmware to the card. Make sure you have CONFIG_FW_LOADER set in your kernel. I'm just commited 0.33-r1, and add 0.34 that fixes where the firmwares go (they moved from /etc/firmware to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/) , has a dep on hotplug, and checks for this firmware loader support.

----------

## jarealist

latexer wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure you have CONFIG_FW_LOADER set in your kernel.

 

That's what I was missing.  Thanks for your help.

----------

## diddly

how long does it take everyone elses eth1 to start?  with ipw2100 and firmware class loaded, it still takes about 30 or more seconds before /etc/init.d/net.eth1 to come up.

----------

## froke

Mine takes about 2 seconds to come up, when it loads correctly.  Sometimes it doesn't (see above post).  The time might be based on how long it takes to associate with the access point and get an IP.  I find it takes longer to come up if I'm at a different access point than the last time I used it. It's probably scanning channels and other things before associating.

Wow, the dev team sure is releasing new versions faster than our portage can keep up with.  I'm still using 0.32 from portage, has anyone tried installing the driver with the source from the website?

----------

## deadaim

Well, I got wireless working thanks to this thread, but I want my eth1(wireless) to be picked up when I boot.  I did the following:

1.  I added ipw2100 to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

2.  I did the following: rc-update add net.eth1 default

When I reboot, eth1 isn't picked up.

That's one problem.  Here's another:

When I don't have eth0(wired) connected, it does a long timeout.   In my /etc/conf.d/net I added the following:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_eth0="t -10"

Now it  just flys by eth0.  I was thinking maybe it wasn't 10 seconds, so I put 100,000,000 and it was still flew by.

Thanks for all your help.

----------

## Moled

 *deadaim wrote:*   

> Well, I got wireless working thanks to this thread, but I want my eth1(wireless) to be picked up when I boot.  I did the following:
> 
> 1.  I added ipw2100 to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> 2.  I did the following: rc-update add net.eth1 default
> ...

 

shouldn't that be: 

iface_eth0="-t 10"

and 2 seconds should be more than enough for wired?

----------

## deadaim

 *Moled wrote:*   

>  *deadaim wrote:*   Well, I got wireless working thanks to this thread, but I want my eth1(wireless) to be picked up when I boot.  I did the following:
> 
> 1.  I added ipw2100 to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> 2.  I did the following: rc-update add net.eth1 default
> ...

 

Yes, it should be.  Typo++;

----------

## maj

anyone have scanning support working? it says on the sf page that it does support scanning....

tried this since ndiswrapper suddenly decided that it couldnt load the module - dont understand what changed, but this seems to work very well once its up, i just need scanning support

----------

## LostControl

 *maj wrote:*   

> anyone have scanning support working? it says on the sf page that it does support scanning....

 

Do you mean scanning with tools like kismet ? This is not supported because the device must enter promiscious mode which isn't yet implemented !!!

----------

## maj

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *maj wrote:*   anyone have scanning support working? it says on the sf page that it does support scanning.... 
> 
> Do you mean scanning with tools like kismet ? This is not supported because the device must enter promiscious mode which isn't yet implemented !!!

 

no i mean in the way of 

```

iwlist wlan0 scanning

```

to find access points to connect to, when i try this i get 

```

wlan0      No scan results

```

and since im using the internet through the wireless connection to the access point in my house im gonna say there is one there!

----------

## LostControl

Ok !!! Sure it works !!!

But don't forget to "initialize" the firmware first. You must type 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

for example, to "start" the driver. It tooks me a while before notice this  :Wink: 

Hope this was your problem...

----------

## maj

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Ok !!! Sure it works !!!
> 
> But don't forget to "initialize" the firmware first. You must type 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

it is up, im using the interface as my network connection at the moment, yet it still reports that there are no access points present - while I was using ndiswrapper it would let me scan for access points even when i was associated and using one (same situation as now), scanning must be implemented for iwlist to report back that its successfully scanned as it were, its just not finding anything, and i know there is one there transmitting its essid

----------

## frameRATE

 *deadaim wrote:*   

> Well, I got wireless working thanks to this thread, but I want my eth1(wireless) to be picked up when I boot.  I did the following:
> 
> 1.  I added ipw2100 to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> 2.  I did the following: rc-update add net.eth1 default
> ...

 

I'd like answer this if anyone else has?

----------

## Moled

scanning works fine

as does suspend to ram (C3)

suspend to disk almost works

----------

## looze

Hi, i've been very interested with the support of the Intel 2100 PRO on my Thinkpad R40 and I emerged the driver and everything works fine and flawlessly.

The scan works fine tough   :Smile: 

----------

## Seemer

The ipw2100 driver has worked perfect for some weeks now, but when I started my computer yesterday the ipw2100 module hasen't load.

When I try modprobe ipw2100 I get:

```
modprobe ipw2100

FATAL: Error Inserting ipw2100 (/lib/modules/2.6.3/net/ipw2100): Invalid module format
```

I tried to remerge it, but it didn't help!?!?

What's wrong?

----------

## genmich

0.40-pre is on the site! WEP support has be added (not stable yet).

----------

## pjv

I don't seem to have (lasting) control over the card with my laptop's wireless on/off button. When eth1 is up and I press the button, it goes down for a blink and then comes right up again. I'm pretty shure my button is hardware-matic (wired to the mini-PCi card or through the BIOS). The software seems to overrule it however. Maybe this is just a flaw in my settings? Am I forcing it too much?  :Razz: 

My laptop is an Acer TravelMate 803LCiB.

I would also like to press I can't wait till it can handle promisquous mode (monitor mode). I think they should make some haste on that (and on the global project as well). And while they're at it, why not throw in Ethereal, libpcap, Airsnort, ... support?   :Cool: 

Thanx,

Ciao

----------

## d33k

Using a Dell D600 and the Fn-wireless on/off works perfectly with .40pre.  Gonna test the stability of WEP at work tommorrow and report back results.  To the developers of this driver... if you read this THANK YOU!!!

----------

## nadin

Hello

I have a centrino laptop.  I am trying to get the .40pre2 running,

I have had .38 or 39  or whatever working.  There is no emerge for .40pre at all so I am trying to do it my self and when I try to emerge hostap I get the following error

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/hostap-0.0.4 to /
> 
> >>> md5 src_uri  hostap-0.0.4.tar.gz
> ...

 

Any ideas?  I have tried older versions with the same error.

----------

## nadin

Anyone have wep working yet?

----------

## jarealist

ipw2100 driver version 0.40 is "now" available here:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ipw2100/ipw2100-0.40.tgz?download

Addendum:

Got it to compile, but only the "av5100" module would load.  The "ipw2100" module wouldn't.  So it's back to the 0.39 driver for now.   (Running gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5)

----------

## LostControl

I just created an ebuild. See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47892

Seems to work great  :Very Happy:  I haven't try WEP since I don't use this feature.

----------

## sfcfagwdse

The ipw2100-0.40 ebuild works great but doesn't seem to work with 0.41 when I change the name of the ebuild.  There seems to be a change in the way it looks for hostap.  Either way Thanks, works great, I no longer need to use ndiswrapper!

----------

## LostControl

I created another ebuild for ipw2100-0.41. See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47892 and let me know if it works !!!

A+

----------

## hertog

It seems that hostapdriver has to be emerged with:

```
ARCH=i386 emerge hostap-driver
```

Otherwise a nonfatal error will occur (system.map will not be updated). Nonfatal in the sense that emerge will not complain, but ipw2100 module may not load due to undefined symbols.

Also, hostap-driver has to be re-emerged after a new kernel has been installed.

Gr.

Hertog

----------

## LostControl

 *hertog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, hostap-driver has to be re-emerged after a new kernel has been installed.

 

As for any other module that has been emerged (ipw2100, cisco-vpnclient-3des, shfs, ati-drivers, ...).

I had no problem using :

```
FEATURES="-sandox" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ipw2100
```

Maybe because ipw2100 ebuild performs a "depmod" at the end of the emerge !?

----------

## hertog

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *hertog wrote:*   
> 
> Also, hostap-driver has to be re-emerged after a new kernel has been installed. 
> 
> As for any other module that has been emerged (ipw2100, cisco-vpnclient-3des, shfs, ati-drivers, ...).
> ...

 

Indeed, but somehow it failed to register with my brain that hostap-driver created/installed kernelmodules.

For now... sitting on the balcony, in the sun (they say it's 20 Gr. C, and I tend to believe them) with my laptop, wirelessly connected to the internet.

Life is sweet.

Tnx for the ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## Romses

Hi

I am using an IBM R40 Notebook.

I can't bring up my ipw2100.

A am using Kernel 2.6.5 and ipw2100-0.41

```

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

hostap_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 0.41

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

Detected ipw2100 PCI device at 0000:02:02.0, dev: eth1, mem: 0xC0200000-0xC0200FFF -> e296e000, irq: 11

eth1: Using hotplug firmware load.

eth1: Firmware not available or load failed

eth1: ipw2100_get_firmware failed: -2

eth1: Failed to power on the adapter.

eth1: Failed to start the firmware.

ipw2100: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -5

```

the firmware can be find in the right place.

Greetings Romses

----------

## LosD

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> I created another ebuild for ipw2100-0.41. See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47892 and let me know if it works !!!
> 
> A+

 

For me 0.41 either gives a kernel panic, or an oops that kills my keyboard, except ctrl-alt-delete...

But I see a lot of this on ipw2100's bug database, so I don't think that it's your ebuild being screwed...

Dell Inspiron 8600, kernel 2.6.3-mm4 (Yeah, I know, call me lazy  :Cool: )

----------

## deadaim

I emerged ipw2100 (version 0.39).  Then I added ipw2100 to my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.  I copied /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.eth1.  I entered my /etc/conf.d/net and added iface_eth1="dhcp" and dhcpcd_eth1="-t 5".  Then I did an 'rc-update add net.eth1 default' and then did a '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start' and I get the following:

```

deadaim root # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Bringing eth1 up via DHCP...                                           [ !! ]

```

When I reboot, it tries to load eth1 and says 'netmount was not started'.

I am totally out of ideas here.  Any help is appreciated!

Thanks.

----------

## LosD

 *deadaim wrote:*   

> I am totally out of ideas here.  Any help is appreciated!
> 
> 

 

In your kernel, do you have support for firmware loading? If not, you can see how when you emerge the driver.

Maybe try to start with a fixed ip, just to see if the card is able to go up at all...

What does "dmesg" say?

What does "iwconfig eth1" say?

Dennis

----------

## deadaim

LosD:

dmesg doesn't return anything relevant to my wireless card or eth1.

iwconfig eth1 returns:

```
eth1     No such device
```

----------

## LosD

Hmmm... Try making a file called ipw2100 in /etc/modules.d/ containing this:

```

alias eth1 ipw2100

 

options ipw2100 if_name=eth1

```

And restart the computer...

Hope that helps!

Dennis

----------

## deadaim

Nope.  That didn't do it.  :Sad: 

Could it be the kernel I'm using?  Right now, I have gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5.  Is there anything that needs to be specified in the kernel?

Should I try another?  What kernel do you recommend?

----------

## jarealist

LosD Wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> For me 0.41 either gives a kernel panic, or an oops that kills my keyboard, except ctrl-alt-delete..

 .

It even killed my control-alt-delete; plus corrupted my modprobe.conf, modprobe.devfs, modules.conf and modules.devfs files.  I'm using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1 and have support for firmware loading built into the kernel.  Sony Vaio PCG-V505DX.  Guess I'll wait till the next driver release.

----------

## marinheiro

I just emerged ipw2100 (0.41) for the first time. Everthing seemed fine,

but 

```
modprobe ipw2100
```

gives

```
WARNING: Error inserting hostap (/lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo/net/hostap.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL:  Error inserting ipw2100 (/lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo/net/ipw2100.ko): Invalid module format

```

Any ideas? (warning, newbie - my level of understanding of all this is pretty low, and this is as likely to be me messing something up as it is to be something wrong with the driver. I have seen that if I try to emerge hostap on its own it fails totally with a mass of undeclared  values in mpspec.h, but since I have no idea what hostap is, I'm guessing maybe I shouldn't even try to do that. Basically I'm just lost...  :Sad: 

Graham

----------

## jewps

When you emerge ipw2100, does it automagically generate the net.eth1 file for you? I can get it to assosiate to a AP with WEP and all working quite well but i don't know how i should assign an IP to it cause net.eth1 is not there! What should I do?

firmware loads, it even recongnises the wifi on off button which is quite neat..

any suggestions? thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## dvc5

 *jewps wrote:*   

> I can get it to assosiate to a AP with WEP and all working quite well but i don't know how i should assign an IP to it cause net.eth1 is not there! What should I do?

 

```
ifconfig eth1 up

dhcpcd eth1
```

Assuming you've set the essid. "iwconfig eth1 essid "nameofessid"" Once you've confirmed that the device can get an IP, you can copy your net.eth0 script to net.eth1 and you're set. 

```
rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

 if you want.

----------

## deadaim

 *jewps wrote:*   

> When you emerge ipw2100, does it automagically generate the net.eth1 file for you? I can get it to assosiate to a AP with WEP and all working quite well but i don't know how i should assign an IP to it cause net.eth1 is not there! What should I do?
> 
> firmware loads, it even recongnises the wifi on off button which is quite neat..
> 
> any suggestions? thanks 

 

```
cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

Have fun!  :Wink: 

----------

## jewps

Ah that was easy! I thought emerging ipw2100 copies the rc-scripts by itself.. doh  :Smile: 

After fooling around with iwconfig, i'm starting to wonder if i have to do a iwconfig eesid "blah" every time? cause i noticed once in a while, eth1 looses it's settings so i have to re-enter the wep keys, essid, etc.. again. 

Can we use the conf.d/net drivers to specify essid's, perhaps maybe even with profile support? ie: ssid: home and ssid: work

I'm surprised WEP works pretty well even though it's listed as unstable.

Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## dvc5

If you emerge wireless-tools, there's settings in /etc/conf.d/wlan.conf and wlancfg-nameofessid where you can set the essid, keys, etc. You'll need to copy the "wlancfg-default" to "wlancfg-nameofessid" for each essid you want to have custom settings for (wep key, etc.).

----------

## jewps

Wireless-tools is part of the ipw2100 package, however i can't seem to find the config files. Re-emerging wireless-tools didn't help.

hmmm

----------

## dvc5

 *jewps wrote:*   

> Wireless-tools is part of the ipw2100 package, however i can't seem to find the config files. Re-emerging wireless-tools didn't help.
> 
> hmmm

 

My bad, those config files actually come with linux-wlan-ng package I think. Therefore, since you don't use those drivers, you'll have to either make a short bash script or find another package if you want to automate activating the wireless card with a WEP. 

All of the access points I use don't have WEP enabled so it just joins automatically when the machine detects a connection at boot time. I accomplished this by just copying net.eth0 to net.eth1 in /etc/init.d/.

----------

## nadin

you can do a number of different things,

The way I do it is the following 

I replace the net.eth1 code in/etc/init.d with

 *Quote:*   

> #!/sbin/runscript
> 
> depend() {
> 
>     use hotplug pcmcia
> ...

 

Then I emerged a program called quickswitch that allows you to switch between networks (wireless or wired)

Now my grub config has several entries so I just select the entry with respect to the network I want to join

```

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 vga=792 hdc=ide-cd SWITCHTO=Home

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 vga=792 hdc=ide-cd SWITCHTO=School

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 vga=792 hdc=ide-cd SWITCHTO=Wired

```

 for my home and school wireless network, and for any Wired network.  Basically the SWITCHTO parameter tells quickswitch program switchto -s what network setting to use.  It works prefectly for me.  Then later on running switchto manually, it allows me to switch easily.  It also says the wep keys if required

Nadin[/b]

----------

## svieira

There is a workaround if when loaded at boot time ipw2100 crashes with "ooops?" hanging the computer...

First you have to move the firmware somewhere else and reboot. The system then will startup fine... 

After that do the following:

rmmod ipw2100

copy the firmware back

modprobe ipw2100

Unfortunatelly you will have to do this every time the machine boots. However writing a simple scripts that performs this workaround on boot time is easy to write...

----------

## jewps

 *dvc5 wrote:*   

>  *jewps wrote:*   Wireless-tools is part of the ipw2100 package, however i can't seem to find the config files. Re-emerging wireless-tools didn't help.
> 
> hmmm 
> 
> My bad, those config files actually come with linux-wlan-ng package I think. Therefore, since you don't use those drivers, you'll have to either make a short bash script or find another package if you want to automate activating the wireless card with a WEP. 
> ...

 

No worries! Thanks for the help tho. I figured if I really need multiple WEP profiles, I could use hprofile and have ifplugd execute different parts of the net.eth1 scripts according to what hprofile senses. But right now all i did was put IWCONFIG eth1 key {$key} essid {$essid}.... since I use wireless mainly at home.

By the way, ifplugd works great with wireless, so it's a nice option if you don't always need ipw2100, hostap modules loaded.

Thansk for help everyone, really apperciate it  :Smile: 

----------

## tobimat80

Hi!

Im using version 0.41. Everything works fine - except that I'm not able to start the device at boot time:

 *Quote:*   

> ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 0.41
> 
> ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation
> 
> Detected ipw2100 PCI device at 0000:02:02.0, dev: eth1, mem: 0x90000000-0x90000FFF -> e08c1000, irq: 5
> ...

 

"Hotplug firmware loading support" is build in the kernel (gentoo-dev-sources). When I load ipw2100 manually it works.

??   :Sad: 

Any ideas?

THX!

----------

## Lupin III

I have installed the ipw2100 ebuild, version 0.41.

If I use  *Quote:*   

> modprobe ipw2100

  everything goes good and the wireless goes well.

The problem starts when I restar the system; first it can't load the ipw2100 module, and then, when hotplug starts, I get a Kernel Panic.

Obviously I have created a file, net.eth1, and added it to default with rc-update, and then added the module to modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4.

PS: the same problem with the other ebuilds!

Can someone help me?

Thanks

----------

## jewps

I think the problem is, you're trying to load the modules instead of using hotplug to load.. Hotplug should automatically load the modules when it senses the device, afterwards net.eth1 will start after hotplugd.

Anyone try 0.42?

it's been out for a few days

----------

## LostControl

 *jewps wrote:*   

> Anyone try 0.42?

 

Yes ! It is the version I use ! No problem ! But I do not need WEP so I don't know if there is improvements in this version !?

----------

## Lupin III

I've tried to remove ipw2100 from modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 but it's the same....: I get a Kernel Panic!!!

----------

## lplatypus

 *jewps wrote:*   

> Anyone try 0.42?

 

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes ! It is the version I use ! No problem ! But I do not need WEP so I don't know if there is improvements in this version !?

 

I've been using 0.42 for a day with WEP and it works fine.

----------

## jewps

 *Lupin III wrote:*   

> I've tried to remove ipw2100 from modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 but it's the same....: I get a Kernel Panic!!!

 

I really don't know what to suggest except re-emerging 0.41 and starting from scratch.. sorry

Too bad 0.42 isn't in portage yet, otherwise i'd upgrade. WEP works fine in .41 tho it is a bit buggy

----------

## jarealist

Version 0.43 is available for download at:

http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

Changes:

    * HOSTAP issue in Makefile for 2.4 fix (thanks to Andreas Piesk)

    * Typeo in Makefile (thanks to Eric C. Cooper)

    * Improved signal quality metric (thanks to Mikolaj Kolakowski)

    * Part 1 (of 2) for Monitor mode support added (thanks to Maciej Urbaniak)

    * Changed aging of scan results such that if a beacon or response isn't received within 3 scan's, it is not listed in scan results.

    * Added support for 802.1x EAP authentication (thanks to Pedro Ramalhais)

    * Fixed 'badness in local_bh_enable' (thanks to trash on IRC for testing)

    * Increased timeout for detecting the hardware coming to life; this should help those that frequently see the 'No response from Symbol - hw not alive' message (I can't find who found this fix... let me know if it was you.)

    * Fixed boot time initialization failure (thanks to Benjamin Osheroff)

    * Added CONFIG_IPW2100_RX_DEBUG for dumping packet contents in the event that a WEP packet's ICV fails. 

Going to try it later today.

----------

## dyqik

Slightly off topic, but intel have started an equivalent project for the 2200BG card in the last few days.  No files yet, but worth keeping an eye on.

----------

## stieve

I have problem during the emerge of the ipw2100 package. The problem is that hostap-0.0.4 can't compile.

It always give met the error:

"Function src_compile, Line 79, Exitcode 2"

The last time I could install the ipw2100 package without a problem and now after a format I can't get it to work.

Hope somebody can help me.

----------

## LosD

 *stieve wrote:*   

> I have problem during the emerge of the ipw2100 package. The problem is that hostap-0.0.4 can't compile.
> 
> It always give met the error:
> 
> "Function src_compile, Line 79, Exitcode 2"
> ...

 

Hmmm, I don't really know about the hostap problem, but if you don't need WEP, you should be able to modify the ipw2100-0.41.ebuild:

Change the RDEPEND to:

```

RDEPEND=">=sys-apps/hotplug-20030805-r2"

```

and the src_compile() function to:

```

src_compile() {

        unset ARCH

        emake KSRC=${ROOT}/usr/src/linux all || die

}

```

And then reemerge ipw2100, it should just skip the hostap thingy and go straight to ipw2100.

I can't guarantee that it will work, or even compile, but try and see if it will... I think it'll come with an error saying "Modules for hostap-driver not found!" and some more after installation, but that can be ignored...

Oh well... Hope it works!

Dennis

Hope

----------

## kswtch

I am using a Samsung P30 Notebook and emerged ipw2100 version 0.44 successfully. 

after doing 

```
modprobe ipw2100
```

 ipw2100 and hostap are loaded. 

dmesg gives me the following:

```
eth1: RF Kill state changed to radio OFF.
```

I tried to change the settings for my wlan card but 

```
iwconfig eth1 channel 10 commit
```

 returns with 

```
Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04)  :

      SET failed on device eth1; Operation not supported.
```

I have no idea how to fix this. Maybe i just have to wait for a new driver/firmware release.

----------

## pcll1m

 *kswtch wrote:*   

> I am using a Samsung P30 Notebook and emerged ipw2100 version 0.44 successfully. 
> 
> after doing 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I'm having exacly the same problem with on my lapshit, it can't establish a connection to the access point (the wireless led blinks). However, it can detect my accesspoint:

"iwlist eth1 scan" is working and reports the accesspoint and blah, blah.  

Well, it seems that for some laptops it should be necessary a soft-driver to enable the use of the wireless card by pressing the appropiate function-key located most of the times asside the keyboard.

Check at: http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~tauber/acerhk/  and try if acerhotkeys driver  suits for your laptop funtion-key's pad. Many acer models appear to be covered. 

 It doesn't seem to work for my aopen 1555 lapshit-box. Anyway i'll keep on trying other brand-dependant keypads drivers and see if I can avoid the bloody "RF kill state" message. 

kernel 2.6.5 and ipw2100 ver. 0.44. 

Good luck (it's gonna be needed!!).

Pao.

----------

## kswtch

It is working now. here is what I did:

enable ACPI support in your kernel (I use 2.6.6 at the time of writing) and emerge acpid. Notebook Hotkeys are producing ACPI Messages now (compare dmesg).

My wlan Hotkey is hardwired and successfully turning ON the RF Switch if i press it.

----------

## pcll1m

 *kswtch wrote:*   

> It is working now. here is what I did:
> 
> enable ACPI support in your kernel (I use 2.6.6 at the time of writing) and emerge acpid. Notebook Hotkeys are producing ACPI Messages now (compare dmesg).
> 
> My wlan Hotkey is hardwired and successfully turning ON the RF Switch if i press it.

 

 :Shocked: 

Uh! I'm sourprised. I so use acpi/acpid too. At the moment i'm watching my acpid events from /var/log/acpid file and my key pad is not reporting anything (kernel 2.6.5). It can be a matter of my lapshit instead of a kernel version? I don't see messages in dmesg for those events beacuse I don't have activated the acpi debug festure in my  kernel.

Well , I'll check 2.6.6 to see what it happens...

Just to know..which kernel where you using before?  

Good to know!

Pao.

----------

## kswtch

i used 2.6.6 from the beginning. so I cant say if it is a kernel problem. 

Make sure acpid is running.

```
# /etc/init.d/acpid start
```

And make it starting at boot time

```
# rc-update add /etc/init.d/acpid boot
```

----------

## jewps

Ive had that problem too. Make sure the new firmwares are in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware

there are three, i think one of the firmware is for monitor mode  :Wink: 

----------

## pcll1m

 *jewps wrote:*   

> Ive had that problem too. Make sure the new firmwares are in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
> 
> there are three, i think one of the firmware is for monitor mode 

 

Ouh ..I do have three files there from the last time I emerged the driver.

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aaargh, no solution yet for my shit top.. if we look at the laptop matrix shown a the 

http://rfswitch.sourceforge.net/?page=laptop_matrix  (from the project's sourceforge page).

It seems that for some models we'll have to wait for a new driver....

Unless someone find's the appropriate way to switch on the RF-Swith (software ...).

Pao.

 :Question: 

----------

## nadin

Has anyone know how to use the driver in conjuction with wpa?

I tried once before but I could not figure it out.  There was some daemon but I could not figure anything out.

Anyone had success at this?

Nadin

----------

## jhgz1

i am posting to see, whether i am the only with problems using the 0.46r1 ebuild. i can scan, see my ap but i cannot associate with it. 

downgrading to 0.45 solves the problem and works like a charm.

i didn't find something to this in bugzilla, anybody got an idea?

----------

## nadin

I am using ipw2100-46-r1 with no problems

Nadin

----------

## diddly

Anyone else having trouble emerging 0.48 of the ipw2100?

I get this when its compiling ieee80211_crypt_wep.c

```
#error CONFIG_CRYPTO is required to build this module
```

----------

## LostControl

 *diddly wrote:*   

> Anyone else having trouble emerging 0.48 of the ipw2100?
> 
> I get this when its compiling ieee80211_crypt_wep.c
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You need to enable CONFIG_CRYPTO, CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 and CONFIG_CRC32 in your kernel.

They now use the encryption and decryption algorimths provided by the kernel instead of the hostap.

A+

----------

## Eagle_

Hi,

I am a new user in gentoo, i bought T41 ThinkPad and i try to play with my wireless card. i emerge ipw2100 and done what was writen in one of the forums. I hadnt created net.eth1 or something eles (i dont realy know how its works). I must say i only saw the led blinking, but i hadnt realy been connected with it to a wireless network (I was too lazy to go add my MAC address to the internet provider).

My problem is that this, ipw2100 module always pop up at startup and i dont want it to run at startup and i dont know how to disable it. The module ipw2100 isnt listeted in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

P.S

I am using kernel 2.6.7-r6

----------

## Heferweizen

I've got a dell Latitude D800.  In XP, device manager lists the Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3A Mini PCI adapter.  But in Gentoo, when I run lspci, it only lists my DECchip 21140 (which only runs with the tulip driver and not the tg3 driver, but thats another issue).  I've emerged ipw2100 but when I do modprobe it says:

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2100 (lib/modules/2.6.7/net/ipw2100.ko): Unknown symbol in modules, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Any idea why lspci won't see my wireless chip, and does this have anything to do with the fatal error?  By the way, I have updated the pciids.

Thanks for any help!

----------

## Heferweizen

Nevermind, I figured it out.  I was trying to install Gentoo in Microsoft Virtual PC, and for some reason it will not detect all the hardware.  I booted the actuall pc (instead of just the virtual machine) from the gentoo boot cd and it saw everything, including the gigabit ethernet and the wireless card.  Lesson learned: Microsoft blows.

----------

## mrsteven

There is a bug in version 0.52 that prevents the driver from being unloaded correctly (this will result in a kernel panic). The solution is either not to try to unload it, or to use 0.51.

Here's the bugreport:   :Arrow:  http://www.bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=174

Just in case someone is wondering why unloading the module doesn't work.

----------

## federico

I can unload the modulefrom the last wersion bt the hardware switch is broken, it I switch it off i can't turn back to the on state until i reload the driver...

----------

## TheScorp

This is so starting to annoy me.

I also have a Aopen 1555 and cannot get the wireless to work! #"¤E"# It works partially. Heres the output of iwlist eth1:

adriele root # iwlist eth1 scanning

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0D:54:9B:A7:62

                    ESSID:"gentoo"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                    Quality=29/100  Signal level=-227 dBm  Noise level=-98 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

And here is the dmesg:

ipw2100: eth1: Restarting adapter.

eth1: Using hotplug firmware load.

eth1: Radio is disabled by RF switch

eth1: Associated with 'gentoo' at unknown rate, channel 11

eth1: Association lost.

eth1: RF Kill state changed to radio OFF.

So it seems it gets a connection, but drops it after a second. And it irritates quite a lot. I saw there was one other hasseling with the aopen 1555. Did you get it to work at all?

Any help would be appriciated!! Deeply! 

Kind Regards

Edmund Johansen

----------------------

"Gentoo made my life interesting"

----------

## TheScorp

Install acerhk and run these commands:

modprobe --ignore-install acerhk && echo "on" > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled

modprobe ipw2100

----------

## orvtech

i have compile the module with out a problem. but for some reason i get this

```

FreedomMaker linux # modprobe ipw2100

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2100 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/net/ipw2100.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

so i check dmesg and i found:

```

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:8000000@d0000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol module_refcount

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT0._BST] (Node c17f2460), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2100: Unknown symbol release_firmware

ipw2100: Unknown symbol request_firmware

ipw2100: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2100: Unknown symbol release_firmware

ipw2100: Unknown symbol request_firmware

ipw2100: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

```

i have omited the lines that i thoug wasnt important.

if anny one have a clue ... please let me know

----------

## linuxbum

Ok loaded  version 1.0.5 today And check kernel and other things listed in thread DMESG shows if found card lsmod list module.

But I have not found a way to configure WEP/CKIP with CISCO authorizations.

anybody know if this is supported sourceforge did not list 802.1x and LEAP anywere?

The windozes versions of the 2100 driver support CISCO/LEAP..

```

hp6000 linux # dmesg | grep ipw2100

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.0.5

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

hp6000 linux # modprobe ipw2100

hp6000 linux # dmesg | grep ipw2100

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.0.5

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

hp6000 linux # qpkg ipw2100 -I -v

net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware-1.3 *

net-wireless/ipw2100-1.0.5 *

hp6000 linux # 

hp6000 linux # lsmod |grep ipw2100

ipw2100               119204  0 

firmware_class          5712  1 ipw2100

ieee80211              31108  1 ipw2100

ieee80211_crypt         2696  2 ipw2100,ieee80211

hp6000 linux # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      unassociated  ESSID:"FR33Whee1"  Nickname:"ipw2100"

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power:off   

          Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Wait I don't have the /etc/conf.d/wireless examples listed hmm.

Baselayout is at -1.9.4-r6 hmmmm .

Ok masked got me here is my /etc/portage entries

```

hp6000 portage # cat package.unmask

=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.10-r7

hp6000 portage # cat package.keyword

=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.10-r7 ~x86

But still get 

hp6000 portage # emerge -av =sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.10-r7

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.10-r7" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.10-r7 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Found out by using the gimme and umask scripts found on WIKI I got it working.

The only changes I see from my edited ones are UNMASk has -sys-apps/baselayout1.10.11* and the beta =sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_alpha*  and sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_beta*

Also gimme added just package name in package.keywords.

Also the baselayout requires readline,bash,sysvinit at certian levels that needed unmask also.

----------

## benjamin200

Hello,

I just installed the package "ipw2100" on Kernel 2.6.8 but I have not wireless extension device available. 

Dmesg indicates errors:

```

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

ipw2100: eth1: Firmware 'ipw2100-1.3.fw' not available or load failed.

ipw2100: eth1: ipw2100_get_firmware failed: -2

ipw2100: eth1: Failed to power on the adapter.

ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the firmware.

ipw2100Error calling register_netdev.

ipw2100: probe of 0000:02:0a.0 failed with error -5

```

Can anybody help me?

Thx,

Ben

----------

## benjamin200

I just found this information:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Firmware files fail to load even if installed
> 
> In some kernel configurations (users have most frequently reported the problem only with 2.6.9), the default timeout value for the hotplug subsystem is too low. You may have this problem if you see the following in your kernel log (via dmesg or /var/log/messages): 
> ...

 

But it doesn't help ...the firmware still not load. What does you think, kernel issue with version 2.6.8?

Thx,

Ben

----------

## benjamin200

Regarding the reported issue:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I just installed the package "ipw2100" on Kernel 2.6.8 but I have not wireless extension device available. 
> 
> Dmesg indicates errors: 
> ...

 

I found a solution. The problem occurs because the package ipw2100-firmware extract the firmware file to /lib/firmware instead to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware. After copy manually the need file to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware I can load the modul correct. Fine  :Smile: 

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Just a notice:

I opened a new Bug on Gentoo Bugzilla. See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92797

----------

